# BirdWear Diapers are here!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*“When has less ever been more?” *I am excited to offer more feather access, more home freedom!- With the “less is more” design of PGWear.
It’s here at http://www.birdwearonline.com, and is my homemade, custom, small time effort to change lives and blend our world, and the bird world in a simpler way.
As you probably know my flock all live in house with me, Mr Hooters, Betti full time, while Fanny has visitation rights as the wild walk in wife of Hooters. 
They share the house all day and sleep in their carriers on top the book shelf at night; go on trips with me, ride in the car and enjoy life mostly without being caged- because they have something they don’t mind- PGWear. 
The most satisfying thing about PGWear for me is how we have become part of their “flock”. They follow our natural family rhythm and we get to be a close up involved part of their life. 
Sure could not have achieved this without the help and encouragement of many kind people. Thank you very much to helpful bird lovers everywhere.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the launching!! Love the choices of fabrics.
BTW, you'll need to get rid of the space in your URL link http://www.birdwearonline.com so it will come up correctly.

PS. I love the fancy nails on the human model


----------



## nanobriga (Jul 7, 2007)

Yay! I am so excited! I can't wait to get mine. Thanks Boni!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*PG Wear*

As someone who never planned on sharing my life with a pigeon (and one which can't be set out to play), I am so excited for PG Wear. Keeping a roll of paper towels handy at all times and having well-meaning strangers point out pigeon poo-poo on my back isn't the ideal situation, but I am hopeful Boni's ingenious product will help out. Plus, she might be the nicest person in the entire world. Here's to wild success for PG Wear!!!

Bill & Sophie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, great website BB.
I have to see who will get the PG wear here. Tiny and Angel for sure.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just looked at your website. It is terrific. I will definitely get one. I love the fact that I can get the liners at the local grocery and not have to send off for replacements. Beautiful website, great product! I wish you much success. I have a friend with a medium sized parrot. I know that the "other" product is marketed to parrots. Could Pgwear couldn't be used with a parrot if the measurements were taken?
Margarret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Gee, I can't even talk straight tonight in writing. Could Pgwear be used for parrots?

Margarret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK. I want the funky chicken fabric for Sammy and Romey.
Great site. We'll all be able to say we knew you when...
Don't sell out on the funky chicken.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE!!! YAHOO!!

*CONGRATULATIONS, BONI AND PGWEAR!!!*

SQUEAKS AND I ARE DELIGHTED AND WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST SUCCESS IN THE WORLD!!!

PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!!

SQUEAKS COOS THAT when HE HAS TO GET DRESSED, HE ENDORSES PGWEAR!! WE MUST POST A NEW PIC! 

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

When I thought about sharing my idea to others, I made an apt. with our local bird vet to have his evaluate my idea as safe and serviceable. (He was surprise how dignified, well behave and smart, Mr. .Hooters was during the visit) He gave me thumbs up,(I think he was surprised how well it worked) (and when I can figure out how to put a PFD file on my web site I will have it available for down load) but we both agreed hook-bills would make short work of my “ less design” with their bills. My only thought is if a parrot owner raised up their baby with the “great sock” baby diaper then transferred to PGWear- ummm maybe it would work, that is an ify -maybe.. Parrots are just more into chewing than PG’s. It might be interesting.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> As someone who never planned on sharing my life with a pigeon (and one which can't be set out to play), I am so excited for PG Wear. Keeping a roll of paper towels handy at all times and having well-meaning strangers point out pigeon poo-poo on my back isn't the ideal situation, but I am hopeful Boni's ingenious product will help out. Plus, she might be the nicest person in the entire world. Here's to wild success for PG Wear!!!
> 
> Bill & Sophie


Thank you for you kind words, I don't think PG's would live with mean people very long, first flight out they'd be out on a park bench waiting in the rain for a nicer person.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Congratulations on the launching!! Love the choices of fabrics.
> BTW, you'll need to get rid of the space in your URL link http://www.birdwearonline.com so it will come up correctly.
> 
> PS. I love the fancy nails on the human model


Thank you, by golly there is a lot to learn in life!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

So...once one notices the Bird unable to take off and fly from the weight, one remembers to change it then?


Lol...

Sorry, feeling playful...


How much for a coupla Dozen?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Boni & to PG Wear!!!

Skye and I wish you much success. Thank you for finding a solution to "the never ending" scooping poop and giving us more quality time together indoors!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, congratulations. This is a great site. I was amazed at the variety and volume of the different patterns. 

Treesa, Skye sure makes a handsome model.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for editing my entry so the URL would work!


----------



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done Boni Birds - I wish you every success with PG wear. I might even order a couple for my birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Boni, congratulations. This is a great site. I was amazed at the variety and volume of the different patterns.
> 
> *Treesa, Skye sure makes a handsome model.*



Hi Maggie,


Thank you. I don't think he EVER thought he would be an underwear model LOL!


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations on getting your idea up and going! It's such a great invention! My dad better get some for his birds, that'd be SO awesome if they could fly around the house without making messes!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Boni!  

What a fabulous site! I love the material patterns and design. Great work and good luck! I must get a few of these for Jax and Paddy.

Lindi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni the site looks fantastic!!
Thanks again for sharing your creative vision and CONGRATS on launching your site!!!

Munchkin and Isabella love their PGWear because now they can sit on the "good" chairs without getting the big shoo-shoo. And they both love going outside on their fancy leashes. Hooray for PGWear!!!!!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks fabulous! Very, very creative!

I'm just wondering, but can you ship these to Canada?

They look brilliant, and much more efficient than Flightsuits. Flightsuits are good but these seem to be more comfortable, especially for pigeons and chickens.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Very CUTE!*

Yay, they are available!
I'll have to order some for Beautiful and Pretty Lady. Eventually, Charlie and Junebug will need some too.

-Hilly


----------



## Lorraine (May 16, 2004)

Boni Birds, would it be possible to ship PG Wear overseas? I'm interested for my Boo who lives in the house.....but I'm in Australia.

Lorraine


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Well now, I suppose I can ship over seas, unless these would be prohibited by customs or something in Australia, and Canada. I'd love to give it a try! Yea to Boo, an in the house bird!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

My birds do think they are more comfortable, I am so glad to be able to share that comfort for other birds, and make PGWear for others as I had been getting quite a pile here for mine, and my mother’s birds. Mom’s bird goes to church with her, and has a dress PGWear for that, a Valentines, a Saint Paddy day, a roller skate one, on and on! She has so many she has them on hangers and keeps them primed and ready to put on at all times, so she just switches a used one for a fresh one throughout the day! My Betti has her favorites she likes the bell on the Alley Cat, some day I'll catch her ringing it with her Elvis wiggle, and show you a picture if I can!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

OH! And HonkWear and QuackWear?!

Now you have me excited!!!!

I am the proud mother of a house goose, her name is Emma and she wears Mother Goose's diaper harnesses. I'd be so very interested in trying your Honkwear. 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1430/840748123_ded81387f9.jpg?v=0

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/840748181_559a2d427f.jpg?v=0

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1175/840748137_bc39ebad53.jpg?v=0


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute gosling you have there, Vasp!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Very cute gosling you have there, Vasp!
> 
> Terry


I agree...would LOVE to see a pic of Mother Goose in her 'Wear!

I'm working on getting a pic of Squeaks in his SPP "suit!"  

Hugs
Shi


----------



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

This is such a great idea! I was looking for pigeon diapers. I am a first time pigeon owner and I just got mine. Someone here pointed me in this direction. 

I'm having trouble being sure of the measurements. My pigeons are a bit skittish so far. Out of the cage I get 2.5" across the breast, but in the cage it looks like maybe it's bigger than that between the wings. Also I am wondering if they will grow. They did hatch this year, but seem pretty big. I don't know when this year they hatched or how long pigeons grow. Any advice about size ordering would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I love your idea and am planning to order one. Do you think that you could create StarlingWear? I have a lot of friends with starlings that may be interested in this. I know I'd like to try one on one of mine


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Jazicat took me forever toget back to threads to answer them, ummm I have raised a few Starlings myself they are much small than a PG ummm slight tweeking the pattern here and there, little change of materials and elastics would have to be much smaller -ummm I might try a sample one -use the contact page on my web site to talk to me more -ummm could be interesting....only if they were true pets and indoors...


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Could these be made for ringnecks? They seem to have similar proportions to pigeons, but with smaller measurements. I loved the tiger print and the peppers! And it would be so fun to set my birds loose in the apartment (with the cats locked away!), and let them have a good fly, without having to play droppings hide-and-seek.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw this and I was like aaahhhhh more diapers... Like I don't change enough diapers with a two year old and a four month old.  Although I think this would be a lot better than having my ten pigeons pooing all over my house like they are currently doing. You know what I think would be really cute if you put like a little ruffle like a skirt for our lady pigeons. OMG a tutu!!! Pigeon Tutus how adorable would that be?!?! Okay I have to stop now cause I am getting images of little high heels and tiny top hats and all kinds of craziness.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Only indoor very tame starlings would allow you to put it on. I'll be contacting you soon.


----------

